# Head Units with RCA Inputs?



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

I am trying to find out what old school head units had RCA INPUTS. I have a Rockford Fosgate RFX-8330 that does (but it is dying). You can select AUX in the source menu and it has a set of RCAs off the back. Worked great with an mp3 player. I am thinking about a dual set up of DIN old school decks. I have heard that this is a good way to run 2 head units, simply connect the RCA outputs of the one to the RCA inputs on the other. The problem is, I'm not sure which OS decks had RCA inputs. I have found out the the Nakamichi CD40z and 45z do and I believe the Soundstream TC-308 does (maybe the 306 as well). I don't care if the inputs are on the CD player or the cassette deck, but that is what I'd like to run. It would particularly be kind of nice to run a matched set from Alpine, Denon, Clarion, or others of a good quality. For me it would have to be mid-level stuff that I could get for around $100 per HU. Thoughts?


----------



## diy.phil (May 23, 2011)

The Soundstream TC308 sure did it. i had one back then and used it that way (cd changer into it).
( for today I'd just buy something new)


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

I know my Eclipse CD7000, CD8455, & I believe CD8454 had RCA inputs. With many Ai-Net Alpines, you could put in an Ai-Net to RCA adapter.


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I think it depends on how old of a deck you want to use.Most all mid to high end decks in the last 15 years will have some sort of input.
If it has a changer control function it will have AUX in no matter how old.But an adapter might be needed for some.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Clarion DXZ615/715/815MP, HX-D10, DXZ785USB, just off the top of my head.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the initial input guys - keep it up! So a few mroe thoughts... I'm trying to stay away from adapting Alpine Ai-net and Sony bus audio in because i have found and heard that those can be a little sketchy. I recently tried to adapt an Alp CDA-7837 with Ai-net and I could not activate it for access. I sort of read somewhere that with some you have to "turn on" the Aux input through the function button but no go. I have heard of problems also with the Sony bus audio in. Any info on a foolproof way to use those style inputs would be considered, but I prefer a HU with no adapting required as in the Rockford Fosgate or the Soundstream. I will check out the Eclipse and Clarion HUs mentioned.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

BTW, i prefer a deck old enough that you don't have to go several menus deep to adjust bass and treble. That is one of the things I love about a deck like the TC-308, bass and treble are just right there. Or with the RFX-8330 or some of the Alpine decks... you just push the "knob" to go from bass, treble, bal and fade and just turn the knob to adjust. Simple


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

I believe with the Sony's there has to be 12 volts coming back to the HU so it knows its connected.But I wouldn't go with old Sony,the buttons all break in time.
Ive never had an issue with the Alpines.Once the AUX is on in the menu it should work.


----------



## wurgerd9 (Mar 22, 2013)

ATOMICTECH62 said:


> I believe with the Sony's there has to be 12 volts coming back to the HU so it knows its connected.But I wouldn't go with old Sony,the buttons all break in time.
> Ive never had an issue with the Alpines.Once the AUX is on in the menu it should work.


Just to clarify - so on the Alpines that you have used this way you simply have plugged the adapter into the Ai-net and Aux automatically showed up in the source menu?


----------



## ATOMICTECH62 (Jan 24, 2009)

Sorry.Im wrong.
I did a little surfing and found that even though there is a an adapter sold for that HU it will not work.


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

1996blackmax said:


> I know my Eclipse CD7000, CD8455, & I believe CD8454 had RCA inputs. With many Ai-Net Alpines, you could put in an Ai-Net to RCA adapter.


I have one of these if anyone wants it...will let it go for cheap


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> I have one of these if anyone wants it...will let it go for cheap



Which model?


----------



## 2010hummerguy (Oct 7, 2009)

1996blackmax said:


> Which model?


Sorry I meant the AI-Net to RCA plug, not an HU


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Architect7 said:


> Sorry I meant the AI-Net to RCA plug, not an HU


Ha! No problem


----------

